# [VIDEO] Irish Army Cavalry Corps ..1940's/50's



## Crusader74 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice little vid of the Irish Army Cavalry Corp when we had tanks..lol


----------



## CDG (Jan 27, 2012)

"There's a good deal of up and down in the trooper's training, but that's the way they like it." 

Indeed.


----------

